# broadcast ping



## bimmel (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello to everyone!

I want to determine the host located in my local network so I thougt on broadast ping.It seems that in linux there is an option -b for this propose, but I have no idea on how to make it in freebsd.So could you please explain me how to explore the local network.Thanks you!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

Ping the (subnet) broadcast address and watch the responses. 
Do note that not all operating systems and/or devices will respond to a broadcast ping.

You _should_ really turn it off, it's a bit of a security risk. Devices that respond to a broadcast ping will amplify a smurf attack. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smurf_attack


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2010)

Check out net/arping and arp(8).


----------



## bimmel (Jun 29, 2010)

Thaks a lot for the help and referencies!


----------

